#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Well test in naturally fractured reservoirs

## hoangducbk

I can book of Nelson have a title : " Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoirs" to finish graduate report.

every body have above book, please share to me, hurry


thanks a lotSee More: Well test in naturally fractured reservoirs

----------

